# The Dream vs. Reality



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2015)

Living in Florida ...


The Dream ...




The Reality ...


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2015)

Heeheehee....


----------



## Cookie (Feb 21, 2015)

Hysterical laughter......  :sunshine::thankyou1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 21, 2015)

Phil, you ARE a dreamer!! Laffin here....


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2015)

Awww, poor Phil.     :lol1:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 21, 2015)

Tell me Phil, do you still practice martial arts and can you really sit cross-legged for an extended period of time?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Tell me Phil, do you still practice martial arts and can you really sit cross-legged for an extended period of time?



Yes and yes. 

As for the latter, I still prefer a recliner.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2015)

The Dream:





The Reality:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2015)

:lofl: Great stuff!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2015)

*Your First Car* ... 


The Dream - 




The Reality -


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2015)

*Your New Next-Door Neighbors*


The Dream - 




The Reality -


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 22, 2015)




----------

